# Practice for continuous card shooting



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! I would have trouble if you turned them around flat to me!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent!
7 meters, or 23 feet (approx.) it is! Should make a fun challenge for everyone to try and accomplish.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Charles said:


> Good shooting! I would have trouble is you turned them around flat to me!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Charles... I think you might surprise yourself... turning the cards on edge MAKES you increase your focus and accuracy.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes Bill's right Charles I am unable to see the cards most of the time, but use other points like the cable clips that hold the card or a crease or shadow in the sheet behind the target in the catchbox to tell where it is.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good shooting Hawk I'll get some cards this week and give it ago,although I don't hold hopes of hitting one let alone three though


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Yes Bill's right Charles I am unable to see the cards most of the time, but use other points like the cable clips that hold the card or a crease or shadow in the sheet behind the target in the catchbox to tell where it is.


Thanks for sharing that "secret". I think I am going to have to give this a go, even if I can't do it continuously, it will help me on my focusing when I shoot at more feasable sized targets...

thanks for sharing, and excellent shooting either way.

LGD


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! I was just trying to get the main big pip on ace cards......Now I want to try turning the cards to edge!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K., Bill and Hawk. I admit ... I have never tried this. I will make up a rig and have a go, but alas, it will not be soon ... too many other projects on the go. Now this reminds me of string cuts and card cuts in my black powder days. I used to use very large bore for those events (.58 caliber) using reversed conicals, so the flat base was facing forward. That bit of advantage meant I was almost always successful. For slingshots, maybe I should try shooting large cubes .... hmmm ....









Cheers ...... Charles


----------

